# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Status mais recente

## Tbravo

Boa noite!

Tenho uma planilha enorme com v?rios c?digos duplicados e este ? o formato normal dela.
Eu preciso considerar o status daquele c?digo de acordo com a data mais recente e se a coluna F for Envio obrigat?rio de doc.
Na coluna I coloquei o que fiz at? agora e para quando a informa??o da coluna F ? Envio obrigat?rio de doc deu certo. Por?m quando a informa??o desta coluna ? outro ele deve desconsiderar a data desta linha ao buscar o status mais recente. E ? a? que preciso de ajuda pois n?o consigo incluir esta condi??o.

----------


## JeteMc

The following produces the expected results: 

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Note that for your local settings the commas (,) may need to be converted to semicolons (;)
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

